# Mου έγινε ταγάρι



## Theseus (May 29, 2012)

Despite slang.gr http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mou_egine_tagari_6582, I'm still not sure what this idiom really means. I can't translate very well the following snippets in bold:-

- *Να σου λείπουν τα λούσα* [expensive clothes & appearance]! θα τρέξω να τελειώσω τις δουλειές μου γιατί θέλω να προλάβω και το κομμωτήριο, *κατάλαβες ή να κάνω και κακά;*
- Ε, και τι σε πειράζει να 'ρθω κι εγώ;
- Με πειράζει *γιατί δεν θα τελειώσω ποτέ των ποτών και στην τελική σαν πολύ ταγάρι δεν μου έχεις γίνει τελευταία* ρε φιλενάδα;; Ideas, please.:curse::down:


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2012)

_λούσα_ is fancy shmancy, but not very apt in this case.

_καταλάβατε ή θέλετε να κάνω και κακά_; is from an old kiddie diaper ad. (can't find it in youtube)

_Ταγάρι_ is a pushy, clingy person. (Mου) έγινε ταγάρι= to stick like a barnacle

-No more bs from you, I'm off! A thousand shit errands to run and then I must go to the hairdresser's. So, got it or do you want me to paint it, too?
-But _why _can't I come with you? 
-Cause! You won't let me finish on time! 'Sides, you're always around me. _Damn_ that's clingy!

Edit: 
 Here's an actual ταγάρι from Karpathos Island :laugh:


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

Bernie, :up:

Because _ταγάρι_ is a peasant's bag, something heavy that he always carries around over his shoulder, the figurative meaning of _ταγάρι_ is someone who keeps pestering us with their demands, a pain in the neck, or someone who follows us around and won't leave us alone.


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2012)

_Ταγάρι _is then κυριολεκτικά a pain in the neck!


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 29, 2012)

Στην εποχή μου, ταγάρι λέγαμε την γκόμενα τύπου νέο κύμα, με φαρδιές φούστες, μακριά αχτένιστη μαλλούρα, ίσιο παπούτσι και λοιπά, κάτι σε μετα-χίπι ας πούμε. 
Άσχετο βέβαια με τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

Φούστα ινδική με καθρεφτάκια, με άσπρο μακώ (ή μαύρο, ανάλογα), με σανδάλια ανατομικά, μαλλί αφάνα και ένα ταγάρι στον ώμο, εγώ το ήξερα εμφάνιση κνίτισσας (αν και οι πιο πολλές ήταν ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού).


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Φούστα ινδική με καθρεφτάκια, με άσπρο μακώ (ή μαύρο, ανάλογα), με σανδάλια ανατομικά, μαλλί αφάνα και ένα ταγάρι στον ώμο, εγώ το ήξερα εμφάνιση κνίτισσας (αν και οι πιο πολλές ήταν ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού).



Αν βγάλεις μόνο το άφρο μαλλί και το _ανατομικά_ από τα σανδάλια... γκουχ γκουχ


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

Όχι και ανατομικά, βρε κορίτσια, ντιπ φλαταδούρες ήτανε (όσα είχανε και δηθεντακουνάκι - μια φλούδα πλαστικό που έφευγε στα πρώτα 100 μέτρα - στοίχιζαν ένα δεκάρικο παραπάνω), μια διπλή φλοίδα πετσί που με τον καιρό έλιωνε και γινόταν μονή, φτενή φτενή. Κι όσα δεν ήτανε ραφτά και είχανε καρφιά, σε λίγο καιρό πλήγιαζαν τα πόδια, οπότε τι ανατομικά; Ποδοφονικά ήτανε.  «Του Χριστού» τα λέγανε και στο Μοναστηράκι και οι μανάδες που στραβομουτσούνιαζαν. Συνάντησα μια ρήγισσα κι από τον πόθο ρίγησα. Αναλυτικές περιγραφές αργότερα. Το μαλλί πάντως ήτανε «του ύπνου» ή «νυχτερίδες κι αράχνες, γλυκιά μου, έχουν κάνει φωλιά στα μαλλιά μου», με στυλίστα το μαξιλάρι. «Σύννεφο μαλλί, όψη σαν καπνός, κι από θεωρίες νεροζούμια.»


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

Το ανατομικό έπρεπε να το είχα βάλει σε εισαγωγικά, αλλά δεν ήξερα πως να τονίσω το ακαλαίσθητο του υποδήματος. Σαν τα Μπιρκενστοκ τη σήμερον- κάργα να μη βλέπονται. Όταν βεβαίως δεν φόραγαν το παπούτσι το στρωτό με τη μπάρα, το υφασμάτινο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2012)

«Εμείς θυμάμαι είχαμε μαλλί μακρύ και γένια, φορούσαμε και αμπέχονα. Τα κορίτσια φορούσαν μακριές φούστες, ινδικά ρούχα και κρατούσαν ταγάρια αντί για τσάντες. Φορούσαμε θυμάμαι ρούχα της αγγλικής οργάνωσης Oxfam, από δεύτερο χέρι», εξηγεί ο δημοσιογράφος Γιώργος Βότσης.

Από εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2012)

Μη μιλάτε σαν να μη σας ακούω, ε;!


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

Ή εσπαντρίγιες σκοινένιες, που μόλις ίδρωνε το πόδι ή βρέχονταν, γίνονταν ασήκωτες και βεντουζάριζαν. 
Κι από μυρωδιά, η πρώτη μέρα της άνοιξης σήψης.


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2012)

Πάντως για άσχετοι αμέτοχοι, ξέρετε πολλά, μανάρια μου


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

Τι βρίσκει κανείς ψάχνοντας...
Greek shoulder bag


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

Αμπέχονα μαϊμού συνήθως. Όποιος ήταν τυχερός κι έβρισκε κάνα γνήσιο αμερικάνικο τριτοτέταρτο χέρι από καμιά αμερικάνικη αγορά, καμάρωνε σαν διάνος, κι ας ήτανε κάργα αντιαμερικανός. Σακκίδια στο σχολείο στρατιωτικά, εγγλέζικα, αμερικάνικα ή ελληνικά από τον πόλεμο, που τ' αγοράζαμε απ' το Μοναστηράκι κι αυτά και τα γεμίζαμε ροκονόματα και οι πιο μερακλήδες σύμβολα και λογότυπους συγκροτημάτων κι εφηβικά τσιτάτα, με μαρκαδόρο και στυλό.
Ποιος είπε για αμέτοχους; Εγώ τουλάχιστον ήμουν συνεργός του αισθητικού εγκλήματος. Οι φωτογραφίες μου το ξέρουν.
Ευτυχώς, το πανκ έφτασε γρήγορα και μετά βαρέθηκα, μεγάλωσα και λιγάκι, τα βρόντηξα όλα κι έγινα ο Νίκος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2012)

Και τι μαθαίνει κανείς από τον λίνκο όπου μας έπεμψε η SBE:

The Greek shoulder bag, which has no association with Fraternity/Sorority life, was widely popular among University of Maryland female students during the late 1960's and much of the 1970's. The rectangular shaped shoulder bag came in an assortment of colors, made of loom woven cotton, and fringed bottom corners. It is held by a twisted cord rope strap, so that women could adjust the length by knotting it.

The Greek shoulder bag was fashionable, convenient, and practical. However, unlike today, it was not held in such high regard as a fashion statement that it could make or break an outfit. Now that the handbag is so crucial to fashion and is extremely costly, looking back to when these shoulder bags were carried is somewhat odd considering the difference of importance in handbags through time. The price of this bag, in comparison to shoulder bags today, is extremely affordable.

In present time, a bag is so much more. There is a fascinating variety of handbags for every mood, outfit and occasion. Handbags have turned into an important fashion statement that probably costs just as big. In fact, it is not just the designer handbags that are so costly, but even school bags are expensive. The Herve Chapelier is a popular bookbag among students, just as the Greek shoulder bag was, which costs approximately $150 for a simple tote bag. This bag is approximately $140 more than the Greek shoulder bag that was utilized for the same purpose.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

Οι εσπαντριγιες ήταν και αυτές γιούνισεξ υποδήματα, όπως τα σανδάλια και τα τσόκαρα. 
Μπέρνι, μιλανε οι νεαροί από πρωτο χέρι. Εδώ η ομαδα των μοδερατόρων της Λεξιλογίας σε νεανική ηλικία. Διακρίνονται απο αριστερά ο Δόχτορας πριν παρει το ντοκτορά του και δίπλα του ο Δαεμάνος, πριν το αμπεχωνο αλλά με σανδάλια.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

Τώρα που το λες, είχα ένα σαλβάρι περτικαλί, χωρίς σχεδιάκια όμως. Και πουκαμίσα μακριά, σαν κούρτα. Ναμαστέ. 
Τι κάνει ο άνθρωπος για το μπέρντι ναμ ναμ του, όταν είναι μικρός και άμυαλος...


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εμείς ήμασταν πιο πολύ του έτσι


----------



## Themis (May 30, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ευτυχώς, το πανκ έφτασε γρήγορα και μετά βαρέθηκα, μεγάλωσα και λιγάκι, τα βρόντηξα όλα κι έγινα ο Νίκος.


Θαυμάζω τις σιγουριές σου, Δαεμάνε.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2012)

Ε, ναι, ευχαριστώ το λύκο που με γλίτωσε απ' την αρκούδα. Μετά, τι διάολο δαεμάνος θα 'μουνα αν δεν ξέφευγα από έναν λύκο; Μουσικά είναι μάλλον τα σημάδια που μου άφησαν παρά ενδυματολογικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το ανατομικό έπρεπε να το είχα βάλει σε εισαγωγικά, αλλά δεν ήξερα πως να τονίσω το ακαλαίσθητο του υποδήματος. Σαν τα Μπιρκενστοκ τη σήμερον- κάργα να μη βλέπονται.


"σανδάλι γερμανίδα τουρίστρια" λέγεται αυτό.



bernardina said:


> Αν βγάλεις μόνο το άφρο μαλλί και το _ανατομικά_ από τα σανδάλια... γκουχ γκουχ


Αν δεν τα βγάλεις ούτε αυτά, έχεις εμένα. Κυκλοφορούσα και σε εκδοχή με εσπαντρίγες.

Τη φούστα με τους καθρέφτες την έχω ακόμη, θα τη βάλω στην επόμενη συνάντηση...


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Περισσότερα στο tagalong:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11433-tagalong-tag-along-της-προσκολλήσεως-τσιμπούρι


LOL. Τι κρίμα που δεν έχουμε δευτερολεπτοδείκτη στα μηνύματα!


----------

